# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات GSMFABRICA Products تحديثات :  eMMC Pro - DEC 1 - more OPPO , more Samsung , more models .

## mohamed73

eMMC Pro New Models  [01 DEC 2016]We are releasing more models ,
more dumps , more pinouts for our customer demands .
Thanks for the feedbacks for our all eMMC Pro Users . # *OPPO R7 *     Direct eMMC Pinouts    / Uploaded  [ World First ]# *OPPO R7 *     Full eMMC Dump    / Uploaded       [ World First ]# *OPPO U707T *     ISP / eMMC Pinouts    / Uploaded[ World First ]# *OPPO U707T *     Full eMMC Dump    / Uploaded    [ World First ]# *Samsung P5100 *     ISP / eMMC Pinouts    / Uploaded# *Samsung P5100 *     Full eMMC Dump    / Uploaded# *Samsung P5110 *     ISP / eMMC Pinouts    / Uploaded# *Samsung P5110 *     Full eMMC Dump    / Uploaded# *Samsung P5113 *     ISP / eMMC Pinouts    / Uploaded# *Samsung P5113 *     Full eMMC Dump    / Uploaded# *Samsung I747 *      ISP / eMMC Pinouts    / Uploaded# *Samsung I747*       Full eMMC Dump    / Uploaded# *LG G4 / H815 *      ISP / eMMC Pinouts    / Fixed  *OPPO R7 Pinouts :*   _ISP / eMMC Pinouts are not available on the board for those who want to program eMMC
You can still do it using eMMC Pro and connecting eMMC IC directly to eMMC Pro using the picture provided ._   You can now operate with almost all mobile phones with eMMC / eMCP inside ! الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Advanced eMMC Repair*   *Universal Device Programmer**Free eMMC Booster with eMMC Pro Hardware*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] eMMC PRo - _Universal Device Programmer_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

